# Stuck puppy teeth? Help!



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

If it were me I would definitely have the vet do it. Does she have any other problem teeth? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Teaka had her deciduous teeth pulled with just a mild sedative - it took maybe two minutes, they observed her for a half hour and she was good to go - they do not have to give her general to pull them if that is what you are worried about!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah that was what I worried about. Going to take her in

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

ItzaClip said:


> Yeah that was what I worried about. Going to take her in
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good - do not let them tell you that they can't do it - conscious sedation is the term for it! Teaka's was done that way 10 years ago because they forgot to do it when she was spayed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

It fell out!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yay!!! Wow! That is one heck of a tooth! It's so big, I'm used to little tiny toy poodle teeth. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chara (Jul 9, 2013)

Yay! Glad it came out, but holy cow that's a big one. Chara is losing teeth left & right. Haven't seen one that big. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

